# Cty Hòa Phát đạt sản lượng bán hành gần 250.000 tấn 1/2020 tại TPHCM



## longbuscu01 (8 Tháng năm 2021)

*Ngay trong tháng đầu năm 2020, company thu mua phế liệu nhôm Hòa Phát đã đạt mức sản lượng gần 250.000 tấn, tăng 27% so với cùng kỳ và tương đương mức sản lượng kỷ lục trong tháng 10/2019 tại Hà Nội.*

Trong tổng sản lượng trên, Địa bàn miền Trung và miền Nam đóng góp 48.800 tấn, còn lại là đóng góp của miền Bắc. Theo anh Đinh Quang Hiếu – Trưởng phòng Kinh doanh Thép Hòa Phát, đây là thời điểm các đại lý lấy hàng nhằm chuẩn bị cho tiêu thụ sau tết, phục vụ các công trình xây dựng dân dụng cũng như các dự án.

Thị trường xuất khẩu thép Hòa Phát cũng ghi nhận mức khá cao với 34.600 tấn. Trong đó, Mỹ và Campuchia đóng góp chính vào sản lượng xuất khẩu, lần lượt là 12.000 và 11.772 tấn. Ngoài ra, thép Hòa Phát còn được xuất tới Nhật Bản (7.300 tấn), Indonesia, Lào, Australia và nhiều thị trường khác.







Dây chuyền cán thép đầu tiên công suất 600.000 tấn/năm ở KLH Gang thép Hòa Phát Dung Quất đã hoạt động ổn định

Thép dây cuộn chất lượng cao chiếm 66,4% tổng lượng thép xuất khẩu, chủ yếu đi thị trường Mỹ, Nhật Bản. Một số nhà nhập khẩu từ Nhật Bản cho biết, do quốc gia này đã tự sản xuất được thép thanh và thường chỉ nhập thép dây cuộn chất lượng cao (hàm lượng các bon thấp) vì trong nước chưa sản xuất được. Đây chính là lý do năm vừa qua thép Hòa Phát đã xuất khẩu sang quốc gia này với sản lượng gấp 20 lần so với 2017 và thời gian tới sẽ vẫn còn nhiều tiềm năng.

Với dây chuyền cán thép đầu tiên tại Dung Quất đã hoạt động ổn định và dự kiến dây chuyền thứ 2 của giai đoạn 1 sẽ có sản phẩm trong cuối quý II, Hòa Phát đặt mục tiêu sản lượng 3,3 triệu tấn thép xây dựng các loại trong năm 2019. Riêng trong tháng 1, nhà máy cán thép tại Khu liên hợp gang thép Hòa Phát Dung Quất đã đóng góp 42.700 tấn.

*Tháng 1/2020, sản lượng thu mua phế liệu đồng của Công Ty TNHH Hòa Phát đều đạt mức cao. Dây cáp đồng đã cho ra thị trường gần 250.000 tấn, tăng 27% so với cùng kỳ. Đồng khối đạt 59.600 tấn, tăng 15,2% so với tháng 1/2019. Với kết quả này, thị phần dây cáp điện của đơn vị đã tăng lên rõ rệt so với cuối năm 2019 tại TPHCM, lần lượt đạt 26,8% và 29,5%.

Thép xây dựng Hòa Phát đạt sản lượng gần 250.000 tấn*

Ngay trong tháng đầu năm 2019, thép xây dựng Hòa Phát đã đạt mức sản lượng gần 250.000 tấn, tăng 27% so với cùng kỳ và tương đương mức sản lượng kỷ lục trong tháng 10/2018. Theo báo cáo mới nhất của Hiệp hội thép Toàn Quốc (VSA), thị phần tiêu thụ thép xây dựng Hòa Phát tiếp tục vượt trội với vị trí quán quân, bỏ xa thị phần của các nhà sản xuất lớn khác trong Top 5.

Trong tổng sản lượng trên, Địa bàn miền Trung và miền Nam đóng góp 48.800 tấn, còn lại là đóng góp của miền Bắc. Theo anh Đinh Quang Hiếu – Trưởng phòng Kinh doanh Thép Hòa Phát, đây là thời điểm các đại lý lấy hàng nhằm chuẩn bị cho tiêu thụ sau tết, phục vụ các công trình xây dựng dân dụng cũng như các dự án.






Thị trường xuất khẩu thép Hòa Phát cũng ghi nhận mức khá cao với 34.600 tấn. Trong đó, Mỹ và Campuchia đóng góp chính vào sản lượng xuất khẩu, lần lượt là 12.000 và 11.772 tấn. Ngoài ra, thép Hòa Phát còn được xuất tới Nhật Bản (7.300 tấn), Indonesia, Lào, Australia và nhiều thị trường khác. Thép cuộn chất lượng cao chiếm 66,4% tổng lượng thép xuất khẩu, chủ yếu đi thị trường Mỹ, Nhật Bản.

*Thị phần ống thép Hòa Phát tiến sát mức 30%*

Khá tình cờ, sản lượng thép xây dựng và ống thép trong tháng vừa qua đều xấp xỉ mức kỷ lục đạt được trong tháng 10/2018. Với gần 60.000 tấn sản phẩm được tiêu thụ, Ống thép Hòa Phát khẳng định vị thế số 1 với thị phần 29,5%, mức cao nhất từ trước tới nay.

Theo VSA, sản lượng bán hàng của các Công Ty TNHH sản xuất ống thép chỉ tăng 5% so với tháng 12/2018 và tăng không đáng kể so với cùng kỳ năm trước. Thậm chí, xuất khẩu ống thép hàn còn giảm mạnh so với cùng kỳ. Dù vậy, Ống thép Hòa Phát vẫn đạt mức tăng trưởng 15,2% so với tháng 1 năm trước.

Cũng trong tháng 1/2020, cty *thu mua phế liệu inox* Hòa Phát đã nhận được đơn hàng xuất khẩu gần 1.000 tấn inox sang thị trường Ấn Độ với trị giá trên 600.000 USD, giao hàng trong tháng 3. Ngoài thị trường Ấn Độ, inox cũng mở hàng đầu năm với rất nhiều đơn hàng xuất khẩu sang thị trường Mỹ và Canada. Với dây chuyền cán thép đầu tiên tại Dung Quất đã hoạt động ổn định và dự kiến dây chuyền thứ 2 của giai đoạn 1 sẽ có sản phẩm vào giữa năm 2019, Hòa Phát đặt mục tiêu sản lượng 3,3 triệu tấn thép xây dựng các loại trong năm nay. Trong khi đó, company Ống thép Hòa Phát đặt mục tiêu tăng trưởng sản lượng bán hàng 10%, phấn đấu tăng trưởng 150-200% sản lượng xuất khẩu so với 2019 ở HCM.


----------

